# Its hot where i am



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Its hot where i am now, and it will steal be hot when i start to stimulate the rainy season.What is the temperature suspose to be exactly when u simulate the rainy season, and if my room tempature wont go that low, then can u put in ice, or how else could i make the tempature drop?

Thanks way ahead of time, Trillyen!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Trillion,

Honestly your trying to change too many parameters in such a short period. Ive done this before and all it did was put them in *shock/stress* and postpone the breeding process. Your trying too hard. Give em a break.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I wasnt Talkin bout doin it for like a month after i get done with the dry season.
How can i cool the water off?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ice is temporary. Saltwater tanks use chillers to keep the water temp cool. Doubt if you would want to go that avenue. Chillers are $$$. Got a basement? Or daily water changes at cooler temp. Keep your changes to a minimum.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

put the air conditioner ON

or buy a chiller.

ice, is a very bad idea! it is a big drop of temp' in a few sec'

and u said that it is hot in your place ... so the temp' will rise again quick!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you should listen to Arnold: he knows what he's talking about!

You seem to try too hard indeed: piranha's breed when they feel like it: wheter you simulate all seasons like crazy is merely circumstantial. Most important is that your fish need to be fully comfortable with their tank and the set-up, and that stress is kept at an absolute minimum. The more you mess around with everything, the less likely it is your reds will do what you're trying to achieve so hard.
Just let them be: if they are comfortable, have enough space and you have a breeding population (which you cannot be certain of until they actually do it), it might happen: you seem to forget we're dealing with animals here, not robots can can perform a trick on request.

So just let your fish be, and keep your fingers crossed.
Good luck.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys, but like i said before, itll help them to get more in the mood then it will to lessin them for breeding, i do understand wqhere u guys r coming from though
but when i get on here and im all like THEY DID IT!, u guys will be like " well ill be damn that lucky [email protected]!d!"

Thanks,Trillyen


----------

